# Running Buck Rabbits (Cane Cutters)~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 11, 2010)

Saturday, Dec. 11 was the Best day, of the week, too run some rabbits, as It has been very Cold all week, frozen ground, etc. Several of us, Red Necks, Two Coon hunters, an Outdoors, Freelance Writer/Colimnist, Ken Cook, and a young Lad, about 12 years, was in this Mornings Hunt.

We started out on Cotton tails, and had some pretty fair races, as I was running 8 of my hounds, with just two older hounds, in the pack, Jeb & Whistling Dixe. The rookies, did pretty well, as we took two cotton tails.

I wanted too put this pack in some Big Cane Cutters and see if they could run, the Swampers?

Mr.Ken Cook, is holding up the Only Big Swamper that we took. I think some of these races were 45min. to an hour long, my Rookies did well, all came out of the swamp looking like they had been swimming in the mud and muck!!  I wasn't about too call it a day untill someone Shoot those pups a Swamper!!  Well, old Joey Bennett, my coon hunting buddy did the job about 3:00 p.m. and we called it a day! He does,This All The Time.

My isn't the Good Lord, Good too us All The Time!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## coggins (Dec 11, 2010)

Here's what it looked like from the other side of the camera.  






Had a great time, we kinda woulda liked to have carried a couple more out but you couldn't have asked for a better day.  All the dogs and hunters went home happy and safe and we heard a lot of good races and a few, true i'm sure, hunting tales. Thanks D.R. and Doc for bringing those beagles down here, it's always a pleasure. Joey, thanks for helping me get everything lined up. Thanks to Mr Ken Cook for covering and giving a little good press and exposure to this sport we all enjoy. And it was great to have Sugarhill Dawg from here come along, always good to meet another Dawg!!! The article about this hunt will come out around Feb in the White County and Dawsonville papers, there are some more but I don't know them yet.  Will update when I know.


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 11, 2010)

"I SEE HIM----I SEE HIM------ I SEE HIM",  GO JEB  Now That's A Real Dog There        Good Job Boys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 11, 2010)

*That's  Ugly~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~`>*

Ben that is So Ugly, it's plum Fugly!!!

Thanks Ben and pass those thanks around to all The Family, Excellant property too hunt on, We Have Been Blessed, for the opportunity!



D.R.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 11, 2010)

Congrats. daddy rabbit on yalls hunt  im headed to rabbit town tomm. see you then. Lol love that  FUGLY !!!!


----------



## Hardwood (Dec 11, 2010)

Theres the camera man! Looks like a lotta fun Daddy Rabbit. Didnt mean to interupt you today but I was tickled with the way little Rounder jumped and ran his first "Outside" rabbit today. He Jumped it and made a big circle with it. He ran it within 20 yards of where he jumped it and finally lost it. My little females came and straightened him out and they ran it about another 30 minutes. Them young dogs will sure put a grin on your face sometimes. And you got one thing for sure DR, Hes Good To Us All the Time!


----------



## Kvillehunter (Dec 12, 2010)

Looked like a y'all had a great hunt.


----------



## bigbarrow (Dec 12, 2010)

Great hunt D.R ...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 12, 2010)

Nice hunt and I like that tag on the back of that truck DR !!!!!!!!


----------



## rabbit hunter (Dec 12, 2010)

Looks like fun, I gotta get outta Crawfordille soon and go myself....


----------



## coggins (Dec 12, 2010)

We don't want to leave Joey outta the pictures!






And thanks, Kody Varner, for letting us hunt up there at your place too bud.


----------



## 027181 (Dec 12, 2010)

now d.r. that aint no way to hide the bills from the old lady you got to at least put the mailbox in the cab


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 12, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere``````````````````````````````>*

Say: She been beating me too the  Mail Box, getting my Welfare Check?

Now I park my truck up on the Big Road, let the Tail Gate Down, and the mail carrier, puts my check in there, and She can't figute it All Out!!

Gotta be Smarter, than a Pig, this day and Time!!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## mlandrum (Dec 12, 2010)

DR, is that a  BAPTIST you yelling at, you thought the you had the ONLY CAMERA Ha Ha.    "You Better Watch -Out, I'm Tellin You Why , Santa Clause is com in To Town."


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 12, 2010)

*Looking Good~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

Yep, Preacherman you Can't Trust them Baptist?

They had that Camera, hide out?

I will be keeping a better Eye on them in the Future!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Dec 12, 2010)

I had a good with all you scoundrels. I hope wew can do it again SOON!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 13, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere``````````````````````````````>*

Dawg, sorry I didn't have the Time too Talk much to You Saturday, as you can that pack of Red Hounds, keeps me pretty busy!!

Can't say that a City Slicker, didn't Go On a Wild Buck Rabbit Hunt, can they!

That old Joey & Ben can put us in some rabbits, they do it Every Time!!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## bluetickdog (Dec 13, 2010)

Thats a nice looking bluedog in that pack.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Dec 13, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwhere``````````````````````````````>*

Well, I suppose it's time too say, that over the  years, I ran All Red hounds, With Mr. Pretty Boy Floyd being the Engine!

Well, I am trying to Retire old Floyd, as I need him as a Stud Dog. Now days you will see that my Long Red Train, has a few Off color that made the Team, like a lemon and old Jeb, the blue tick?

So, here is comes, the Long Red Train with a Blue Caboose, and a White,  Passenger, car!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Branko (Dec 13, 2010)

Seems as if yall had a blast....... Listening to Beagle music while viewing the beautiful scenery of the woods along with the intrigueing comroterie of friends.


----------



## Dreamer69 (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice hunting and great pics.. D.R. you are truly a legend. Like the tag too.. Enjoy all of your stories..


----------

